# Internal Preamp adhesive



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I have an Epiphone 1964 Texan reissue guitar that I removed the Shadow Nanoflex preamp from some time ago and I would like to reinstall it. 

However, I can't find an adhesive strong enough to attach it to the inside of the sound hole as it was originally. I've tried various 2-sided tapes but they let go after a while.

I know the stuff they used on the original installation and others I've removed is extremely tenacious and is a real pain to remove without damaging the wood. But I have no idea where I can get something similar to reattach the preamp.

Does anyone have any idea where I can get either tape or adhesive 'goop' to do this? It has to adhere to the rough, uneven, porous surface of the wood and be semi-permanent but removable if need be in the future.

I live downtown but don't have transportation other than ETS or a cab and the big box hardware stores are way out in the suburbs except for a Canadian Tire which is within a reasonable distance.

Thanks for any help anyone can offer.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

3m makes about 250 kinds of 2 sided sticky tape. They have some decent ones at crappy tire in the paint section. Or I've just read that blackbird pedalboards, has a 2 sided tape to hold your pedals to your board. Looks like that stuff is almost impossible to get off unless you use a heat gun.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks knight. I'm hoping to find a source for something that someone has already tried and found effective. I'll check out CT for what they have in 2-sided tape though.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

No more suggestions?


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

3M and Lepage make a variety of foamed doublesided tape of all strength from 1 lb to 100 lbs. I have some that can hold up to 50 kg. The drawback is that the tape is more difficult to remove. If you intend to remove the preamp in the future you will have the same difficulty as what you have already experienced.

An alternative is the tape used for those removable hooks from 3m. The Command hooks allow you to mount a hook like a picture hook to the wall very securely. If you wish to remove the hook there is a small tab that you pull on and the hook will release without leaving residue or damaging porous surfaces like walls. 

They sell replacement tape so that you can reuse the same hook somewhere else once the tape has been removed. Similar to double sided tape it comes in small to large strips that have the pull tab attached. 

Both the regular 3m doublesided and 3m Command should work. Depend if you want a more permanent fixture or not.

http://www.command.com/wps/portal/3.../~/Refill-Strips?N=5584772+5924736+3294529207


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

bluzfish said:


> No more suggestions?


What I would try is "molding tape". It's the tape used to stick molding onto cars. It's way better. Usually about 1/8" thick, if you put it on clean, it won't come off.
Many companies make it but the 3M stuff is the best. PM me your address and I'll send you some to try so you don't have to buy a whole roll.

or how about silicone? You'd have to hold it in place while it drys, but that's no big deal. Silicone will hold it.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Lincoln said:


> What I would try is "molding tape". It's the tape used to stick molding onto cars. It's way better. Usually about 1/8" thick, if you put it on clean, it won't come off.
> Many companies make it but the 3M stuff is the best. PM me your address and I'll send you some to try so you don't have to buy a whole roll.
> 
> or how about silicone? You'd have to hold it in place while it drys, but that's no big deal. Silicone will hold it.


Thanks for the suggestions guys.

Lincoln: the molding tape sounds like the right thickness to adhere to the uneven surface of the raw wood and may do the trick. I'll PM you my address if you have an opportunity to send me a short length of what you have. I appreciate the offer.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

bluzfish said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys.
> 
> Lincoln: the molding tape sounds like the right thickness to adhere to the uneven surface of the raw wood and may do the trick. I'll PM you my address if you have an opportunity to send me a short length of what you have. I appreciate the offer.


Opportunity made. I stopped at the post office on the way home from work. This stuff is meant to be permanent, but if you ever want it off, just "warm" it up with heat gun. Hope it works for you.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

http://reviews.canadiantire.ca/9045...ndustrial-strength-strips-reviews/reviews.htm

100%


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

loudtubeamps said:


> http://reviews.canadiantire.ca/9045...ndustrial-strength-strips-reviews/reviews.htm
> 
> 100%



I think I'll get some of that and try it out. I like that it would be versatile for removal and re-installation of the preamp module in future. Thanks for the link.


----------

